# Hell yeah, Pink Floyd!



## Jothri (Feb 1, 2010)

For the Pink Floyd fans. Who loves em? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Awesome movies:

Pink Floyd The Wall Film
Live at Pompeii

What is your favorite Pink song/album? 'Dark Side of the Moon' and 'Atom Heart Mother' are awesome. If there was a film for each album, I'd watch it, especially Dark Side of the Moon. (Not Dark side of Oz).  They need there own video game. Not like guitar hero, but like some sort of trippy adventure game, filled with great music.

This inspired me to draw this



Shine on You Crazy Diamond!



​


----------



## Jothri (Feb 3, 2010)

Well... any fans of pink floyd?


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2010)

I love Pink Floyd. Well, '70s Floyd. Meddle though The Wall mostly. After that it was mostly Roger Waters whining until he left, then it got too new age/easy listening for me, though there were still some good songs on those albums. 

If you've never heard it, do yourself a favor and find a copy of Meddler. It's a live BBC radio performance that someone taped and released as a bootleg (or it may be an official bootleg, I'm not sure), and it is awesome.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 3, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I love Pink Floyd. Well, '70s Floyd. Meddle though The Wall mostly. After that it was mostly Roger Waters whining until he left, then it got too new age/easy listening for me, though there were still some good songs on those albums.
> 
> If you've never heard it, do yourself a favor and find a copy of Meddler. It's a live BBC radio performance that someone taped and released as a bootleg (or it may be an official bootleg, I'm not sure), and it is awesome.



You're right about Rodger. He was a bit of a dick to the band, trying to sue them and what not, or the spitting incident. My favorite concert was pulse.
I've noticed a lot of music wasn't that good in the 80s, my least favorite era of music. I think the 80s was cursed. U2, mostly thought of as the 80s was around since 76. It seems most bands that were good in the 80s actually started before the 80s.

Ive been going through and trying to find THESE, but I will check out meddler. Ive heard of another bootleg too, I know sunshine is a song, but I think it may have been part of the title.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome my friends, welcome tooooooo the machiiiiiine


----------



## bdr9 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dark side of the moon
The division bell


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 6, 2010)

pink floyd is the shit.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 6, 2010)

"ONE OF THESE DAYS, I'M GOING TO CUT YOU INTO LITTLE PIECES"

Ontopic (not that the above wasn't):  I don't think any of the Pink Floyd guys would be too thrilled about being offered a game deal, judging by their criticism of the Rhythm Game genre (which I think is actually quite founded).


Rolling Stones and Pink Floyd hate Guitar Hero, Rock Band, and Teenagers in General


----------



## Jothri (Feb 6, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> "ONE OF THESE DAYS, I'M GOING TO CUT YOU INTO LITTLE PIECES"
> 
> Ontopic (not that the above wasn't):  I don't think any of the Pink Floyd guys would be too thrilled about being offered a game deal, judging by their criticism of the Rhythm Game genre (which I think is actually quite founded).
> 
> ...



I mean more of some adventure game, not a game like Guitar Hero.


----------

